# Why the restroom?



## Weilian (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a loner I am well aware of but I find it hard to believe anyone would actually stay in a restroom stall for 30 minutes with **** and piss in the air. Why don't you eat in the locker room or at least just sit in the library instead (my locker area is relatively empty and the library is open during all lunches)? You might even get to eat there if you're sneaky enough. I'm also a freshman and I rather not wait or eat at the cafeteria. I get quick weird glances here and there but most of the time they ignore you and just get their things while you can eat and read a book. I just can't imagine why anyone would throw away their dignity and pride just to avoid people by hiding in a place where one ****s and piss...

Also another question, did anyone actually did this?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

It seems sort of extreme to me. During high school, I often ate lunch with a large group of people. Some of them were former friends, others were students I didn't really know. I think it would be better to eat lunch in some obscure corner rather than the restroom.



Weilian said:


> Also another question, did anyone actually did this?


According to anxiety researchers, yes:

"Children and adolescents who fear being the focus of attention during meals may refuse to eat
during school hours. These children may spend
their lunch time in study hall or the library, avoid-
ing the social activity of the school cafeteria. One
teenage girl seen at our clinic spent every lunch
period during her freshman year of high school
sitting in a bathroom stall."

http://dualibra.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/CHILD-Psichology.pdf#page=300


----------



## Radiant Sunsets (May 15, 2013)

In my old school, you were only allowed to eat in the cafeteria so I didn't have a choice. This year, I just force myself to eat in the cafeteria.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've never done it, because that's kind of nasty, but I think I've read posts on here where people have done it so they didn't have to eat in the cafeteria. I much rather sit alone in the cafeteria rather than sit in a bathroom to eat. Plus, during lunch we couldn't leave the cafeteria.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Same way I felt about the students who wanted to skip class so they hung out in the bathroom.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

I've never eaten lunch in the bathroom nor have I ever witnessed someone eating lunch (or even hanging out) there. However, I hear about people doing it all the time.

I never understood it myself. It would make it all the more embarrassing if someone caught on and lo and behold; you're known as "the loser that has to eat in the bathroom because you have no friends".


----------



## Str8shot (Sep 19, 2013)

Never heard of anyone doing this kind of thing... just go eat outside on the campus bench or something.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with this...

I have never had lunch in the bathroom because I am able to eat lunch in the corner by myself without caring, but sometimes when sitting in the classroom becomes to much I just end up hanging in this one bathroom where no one goes to. Then like 15 minutes later I go back to class. Having to eat food in a bathroom scares me, I just like to hang out there.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I did unfortunately everyday for 2 years (Junior & Senior year)

I even planned out the janitor schedule so I wouldn't get caught because they would clean some of the bathrooms during lunch. I had to bring my lunch though because they wouldn't let us take our lunch out of the cafeteria. I don't think anyone ever bothered me. In the cafeteria people would steal your food and outside there wasn't enough room to sit because everyone wanted to sit outside


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> I did unfortunately everyday for 2 years (Junior & Senior year)
> 
> I even planned out the janitor schedule so I wouldn't get caught because they would clean some of the bathrooms during lunch. I had to bring my lunch though because they wouldn't let us take our lunch out of the cafeteria. I don't think anyone ever bothered me


Gotta do what you gotta do. Cheers for getting past those tough times, school sucks.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

When I was in school I couldn't do bathrooms neither. Library was a good place for being quiet. And the computer lab was another good place to go to during lunch.


----------



## awkwardxteen (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I usually go to the library, but they close it for lunch on Wednesday, so I go to the bathroom, only because I don't want to be seen alone, but I wouldn't go there instead of the library...


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sad to admit but I did do that... It's rather pathetic I know. 

But some people are not lucky enough to have had friends to sit with at lunch and I didn't want to sit alone.

I don't do it anymore in college, I actually have a friend now.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

I've never done it. I had a group that I usually sat with during lunch. I went to a very large high school, and they had to break lunches down into 'A', 'B', and 'C' lunch, each at a different time slot. I was usually lucky enough to have at least one friend in my time slot; but when we had two hour delays for snow, or we were doing state testing for the week, our lunch period got mixed up. In those times I just sat in the cafeteria by myself. I always had this hope that someone would just come up and start talking to me. Never did happen... and sitting in that cafeteria alone made me so lonely. It's weird how physically being alone when nobody is around feels so much better than being alone when everyone else has somebody with them. Still, I'd rather do that than sit in a bathroom.


----------



## MJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

I would never eat in the bathroom. Back in high school, I was lucky enough that meals were allowed in the classroom so I ate there by myself while most of everyone else went to the cafeteria. Now in college, I find secluded areas, like some benches with not much people around, to eat (never the bathroom though) since eating in the cafeteria apparently elicits the attention of my acquaintances, and that always made me feel uncomfortable because at times they seem to pity me or something but don't even sit with me...

Luckily though, I have a few people to sit with now, even though I don't talk to them much... I guess you just gotta find the right people, non-judgmental or accepting. And if they have something else to do, I just go back to the secluded areas.


----------



## LookingGlassAlice (Oct 17, 2013)

In high school if I had a different lunch period than the people I usually ate with I would get food and eat it on a park bench away from people. Our school was located at a city park and we could go out for lunch. I never ate in the cafeteria the whole time I was at school there.
I never ate in the bathroom but I've sat in a bathroom stall before for a long time before in college when I was crying because I was too embarrassed that people might see my crying or see my puffy face after.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Back in H.S. I always tried to go to a friendly classroom and just sit there till the bell rang. Most of the time I would hit it big and find an open computer class to get to see others use them or even get a turn. 

I did try the library but there would always be to many people.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't hang out in the bathroom because that's disgusting, but I NEVER go to the lunch room. You can get disciplined for not being there during your lunch period (and I've been told to go there 100s of times) but I've never once been written up. Most teachers don't care but some do.


----------



## Misskittycat (Sep 5, 2013)

At my school your only allowed to eat in the cafeteria. If u get caught with food out of the lunch room, then u get a detention. So I don't eat, but when I sit in the hallway I feel people looking at me weird so I just in a stall for the rest of the period. It's actually is so much better in the bathroom because then nobody can see me and they won't make fun of me. The only thing I worry about is if someone notices I'm there for awhile


----------



## northroad (May 10, 2013)

In my HS everyone that wanted to eat outside had a courtyard that was adjacent to the cafeteria itself. Thankfully no one cared if I went out to the front of the school and ate at the bus benches by myself


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep i always ate with my bros friends


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'd personally never do that. I got lucky when it came to this for the most part. During freshman year I ended up making friends because a couple of guys approached me at lunch. I shared the lunch period with at least one of my friends every year except 10th grade. Even then, I never wanted to eat in the bathroom. I just sat at the table that had the most 10th graders. I actually went pretty unnoticed.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

In a bathroom stall you are completely alone. You can pretty much guarantee no one will talk to you or try to get into your personal space.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I would never eat in the bathroom unless I absolutely had to. Plus, I love how everyone says that they could sit in a corner or something alone. My high school was over-capacity and all the lunch tables were round. So, there was no secluded corner to go to. You HAD to sit with a group of people. Period. There were literally JUST ENOUGH tables for everyone to have a seat. So, every year at lunch I would seek out somebody that I knew even just a little and asked if I could sit with them. Thank goodness that never failed. 

The only time this became a problem was on days where my lunch friend was absent. See, I had to walk all the way across the campus to get to the cafeteria, so I was always last in line. If my lunch friend wasn't there, another group would take the table, leaving me to walk around with my tray like a lost puppy until I could find an empty seat. When I did, I would just sit and bear the awkwardness...and I can assure you that bearing that awkwardness was a much better option than eating in the bathroom, in which I would have faced the unappetizing smell of piss, ****, cigarette smoke, and blunt smoke.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I reckon the only reason I didn't do it is because I didn't think of it.

Plus, you know, we had no lunch at school


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

I beg strongly to differ. The bathroom was a euphorically successful hiding place for me. It's somewhere that people can't see you, can't really bother you, and where you can get peace and quiet. The toilets I hid in were exceptionally clean compared to what you describe (there was no smell whatsoever and the colour scheme and lighting was actually brighter and more positive than in most of the school's classrooms.

I think there was a slight difference in my case as I was actively trying to avoid seeing certain people. It started happening at the point where I lost interest in talking to my friends.

The library was unsuitable because I'd bump into people. In fact, being anywhere in public made me feel self conscious and pathetic. I didn't want to be seen alone.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Back in my HS, we'd get slammed for not eating in the cafeteria. It was the only place you could eat.

I just sat by myself. There were numerous others who did the same thing, actually, although nobody ended up talking to anyone else among that coalition. Lunch was short as it was, so I just viewed it like a tax on the day.

I guess I was lucky. No one really gave a damn about us, which is better than active bullying or anything.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

Reading all of your posts makes me so glad I'm out of high school. God, what a sh*thole that was.

In high school, I always had several friends so I was lucky that way. But in my first year in college, I was all alone. I think I sat by myself 3/4 of the time in the cafeteria. What made it worse was looking around at everyone else laughing and talking, and knowing I was being watched. I learned to eat quickly so I could go back to my room as soon as possible. No, we couldn't take food out of the cafeteria.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to eat my lunch in the restroom and the worst is that people are in line to take a p*ss while im eating O_O


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I never ate lunch in the bathroom, I just hide out in there and wait. So I basically go a whole day every day without eating. I don't hang out by my locker area or library because there's always people there and they always look at me. Plus, someone or a teacher could walk by..with a sad look on their face..and possibly ask 'are you okay' and no, I do not want that.


----------



## fortunefaded (Sep 21, 2013)

As sad as it sounds I did this for a lot of high school. Halfway through 10th grade I got tired of people making fun of me for sitting alone so I started spending lunch just reading in a bathroom stall. The bathrooms at my school were actually pretty clean so it wasn't too bad.

I couldn't go to the library often because you needed to have a written pass from a teacher to go there. Sometimes I would wander the halls but I was afraid of a teacher or security guard asking me why I was out of class and where my hall pass was.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

My school had teachers on their breaks from classes sit in the halls to guard the bathrooms and make sure you're not skipping classes. Unless you had a reason to you weren't allowed to go to the library, so my school's library was basically empty all the time. Couldn't just go into other classes either. You had to be in the cafeteria. Luckily my first day of high school a friend from elementary school saw me and invited me to sit with him, he left early every day so I was either left alone or with this one ******* kid who invited himself to sit with us for half the period anyway. Sophomore year I was in same situation but this time I invited myself to sit with some guys I vaguely knew from previous year, and then the next two years a girl I knew was in my lunch period both years and dragged me to sit with her and her friends.


----------

